# CINEAKs Bruges Chair



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

CINEAK's Bruges Chair For Home Theater Seating

* April 23, 2009



er Review Weekly Newsletter...
Email Address: *Required



Email Marketing by VerticalResponse
BRUGES-2seater_200.jpgCINEAK recently introduced one of its newest additions, the "Bruges" chair. Inspired by the historic Belgian city known as the "Venice of The North" the chair merges a classic theater aesthetic with modern accents and features.    Designed in partnership with James Theobald, the Bruges chair integrates CINEAK's unparalleled European craftsmanship with a more traditional design perspective.    

As holds true with all of CINEAK's products the Bruges is available with an extensive line of the finest leathers and fabrics, and can also accommodate COL/COM requests (submit your own).  

The Bruges features a steel motorized incline mechanism and a lower back that allows for acoustical freedom. The Bruges is available as a stand-alone chair, or can be configured into straight or curved row seating.


----------

